# OpenOFfice...

## proftemme

servus,

die Frage erscheint mir peinlich, jedoch weiß ich echt nicht wie es geht:

Wie starte ich Open Office?

Ich habe die openoffice-bin gemergt, nur kann ich in meinen PATH-Ordnern keine Datei a la open-office (oder ähnlich finden)...

danke,

proftemme

----------

## troubadix

HI,

braucht Dir nicht peinlich zu sein. Ich glaub die ausführbare Datei ist soffice, aber wohin das emerged wird, keine Ahnung.

Gruss

troubadix

----------

## citizen428

Mit Portage installierte Binaries landen bei Gentoo in /opt. Dort findest du dann auch OpenOffice.

----------

## zbled

falls es nicht mit portage installiert wurde, findest du die ausführbaren dateien, falls es eine -net installation war, in /usr/local/OpenOfficexxx/program/ => ./setup ausführen und es legt dir im user verzeichnis einen Ordner OpenOfficexxx an, in dem du die datei soffice findest. ansonsten, findest du die datei in dem ordner, in dem das openoffice installiert wurde. am besten find / -name soffice

----------

## proftemme

super, danke

hat alles funktioniert (habe per portage isntalliert, also waren die OpenOffice Dateien in /opt/OpenOffice)

Dann das setup ausgeführt, und schon lief's

danke,

proftemme

----------

